
The Histogram as the Image - tambourine_man
http://www.ironicsans.com/2007/09/idea_the_histogram_as_the_imag.html
======
robinhouston
Even though this is five years old, I hadn’t seen it before. It’s a very cute
trick. The followup by Josh Millard is even better:
[http://www.joshmillard.com/2007/10/04/retro-histo-making-
an-...](http://www.joshmillard.com/2007/10/04/retro-histo-making-an-image-fit-
your-histogram/)

~~~
nitrogen
It's a good thing he created (and you posted) that followup, because otherwise
I would've spent the rest of my morning implementing the same idea.

------
mumrah
Relevant: <http://xkcd.com/688/>

